# If you were a Pokemon, based on your personality, which would you be?



## .... (Aug 5, 2010)

Based on the Pokedex entries.
Personally, I'd probably be a Shuppet or a Mawile.

So what would you be?


----------



## Green (Aug 5, 2010)

darkrai.

;D


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 5, 2010)

Alakazam. Lol.


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 5, 2010)

Glalie, Houndoom, Mawile or Gengar.


----------



## Barubu (Aug 5, 2010)

Trapinch, Vibrava, or Flygon.


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2010)

I took the test here and got Teddiursa, which is what one of my friends said was most likely.

it fit pretty well, so


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 6, 2010)

I think I took the test thingie before at some point, but I can't remember what I got on it.

But anyway, personality isn't determined by species (not even in Pokémon's alternate universe--calm Gyaradoses, relaxed Vigoroths, and hasty Slowpokes exist, after all.)  So... it's hard to say.

(I don't really like to go by the Pokédex entries, either, since so many of them are obviously exaggerated or just plain wrong.  For example: _one_ Cubone in Lavender Town loses its mother, and then suddenly the Pokédex entries are suggesting that the same thing happened to _the entire species_ somehow.)


----------



## .... (Aug 6, 2010)

(Yeah, good point.)


----------



## tymer55 (Aug 6, 2010)

Banette, medite, gloom.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 6, 2010)

Probably somewhere in the Torchic line. Or maybe mantine.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 6, 2010)

I took this test and got Charizard, but took another test and got Misdreavus. That's for me overall - I think I would be a Mesprit, though. I'm calm and perceptive, and value emotions. I have to translate emotions for myself sometimes. xD


----------



## TealJolteon (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, part of the reason that I like Jolteon so much is that I really think that I'm very similar to one in the first place from my interpretation in many ways, so I started to constantly pretend to be one without it having even been near a top a favorite at all at the time. Now that I always see myself as being one though, I actually act like one even more by like subconsciously vocalizing saying the word Jolteon regularly and walking on all fours, or similar things when it makes sense, I'm aware that sounds really silly. Also, most "What Pokemon Are You" type quizzes I can remember taking that _do_ have Jolteon as an option I've gotten Jolteon without it even having been conscious that it was an option.

Anyways, definitely Jolteon. Mainly I see it as because I'm pretty likely to suddenly change my emotions, as well as the fact that I'm very sensitive to physical stimuli. I would also most definitely be electric type, considering my fascination with electrical things, it's pretty much like my element. There are most certainly many other reasons.


----------



## Ralts (Aug 9, 2010)

Skitty or Eevee.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 9, 2010)

I got Ralts on the TCoD quiz. It just SCREAMS me, believe it or not. It may not look like it here, but in real life, that is me.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the test gave me togetic, so I suppose I am one of them. I associate myself with clefairy (mainly for irony, as I keep claiming to hate pink despite loving many pink pokemon) or chatot (a pokesona I chose when the note part of a chatot reminded me of Dib's hair). I suppose I could be an aipom when hyper though...oh I dunno. My mood changes constantly, and so do my pokesonas...


----------



## Forkster (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm... I'd probably be a Pikachu. Everybody knows me, but most of them hate me :D


----------



## Missile (Aug 11, 2010)

By choice, Charmander.

By PokeDex, not sure.

By TCoD's quiz, Mew and Togetic.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 11, 2010)

I believe Cyndaquil fits me most pokedex-wise. The test told me Togetic, and I've thought on occasion I would make a good Togetic. So it's between those two.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 11, 2010)

Hmm... an Espeon, as I am loyal to those whom I care about, but am ready and willing to beat some ass when needed. =D


----------



## Missile (Aug 11, 2010)

Mewtwo said:


> Hmm... an Espeon, as I am loyal to those whom I care about, but am ready and willing to beat some ass when needed. =D


With that description, you've just won the internet. Do as you please~ :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 12, 2010)

The TCoD Quiz said I was Togetic... and then Pikachu. Which I honestly thought were horribly inappropriate.

I always thought Poochyena fit me, because of the way it's described as like... biting and chasing its opponents unless they attack and then running away if they do. It's quite timid and cowardly like that, and I have a similar attitude. Very stubborn and tenacious and sort of attackative about things I perceive as being weaker than me. Although I mainly only act like that around one person. I try to be intimidating too, but I fail horribly.

Another one I've thought is Flaffy. Other than the large amounts of wool... well, I just see it as mild and sort of timid. It doesn't seem like the type that likes to cause lots of trouble, and well, I don't really like to cause trouble either. I tend to like to just lay low and follow the crowd a bit like a sheep.

Cyndaquil's another one that sort of harkens back to me, I think. It seems very timid, but when it gets angry, it like... fire explodes from the back. It's actually very fiery, and that sort of makes me think of like... passion, I guess. How I can be very just... emotional and have these strong passionate feelings about things even though I'm timid and very anxious about stuff.

...So yeah, there's my long explanations about stuff. Ahaha. I overthink these things, clearly.


----------



## Strife89 (Aug 14, 2010)

As can be seen in my signature, I got Togetic on the the Cave of Dragonflies quiz.

In _Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team_, I was made a Mudkip. "The calm type."

Based on this, I could probably be a Ralts or a Kirlia.


----------



## Latimew (Aug 15, 2010)

Pikachu or Torchic, based on the Pokemon Dungeon quiz, because Pikachu is a hasty and Torchic is a rash, though I think I'm more rash than hasty.


----------



## xkze (Aug 15, 2010)

smeargle.

because I draw, lol.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2010)

Alakazam, or a violent one.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Aug 17, 2010)

A combination of Espeon, Umbreon, and Alakazam. I am loyal to friends, ready to whoop my enemies, am sometimes misunderstood and angry, and want to figure out how everything works.


----------



## guizel the human buizel (Aug 19, 2010)

Buizel no doubt


----------



## Wargle (Aug 19, 2010)

I guess TCoD test wise I'm an Absol or when I'm not in an emo-mood, Mewtwo. Both mean I don't give a flying fuck about anyone ((mostly)) so that's kinda right.

By Pokédex probably Cubone because i tend to be by myself whenver when can work in groups.

By choice, Alakazam.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd go with Cubone here, not for the "I am so ronery!" but due to the fact that.. well, okay there's that but mostly due to having skewed view on what is friendship and generally be an asshole to friends. Since Cubone is often portrayed as not being terribly friendly too. :v

Perhaps from a Smeargle parent too since I like smearing paint on blank surfaces in hopes it makes it look like something. :c

Primeape might be an ancestor, for anger issues. >:c


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 20, 2010)

Id be slakoth because i am lazy


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

AtomicPokabu said:


> Id be slakoth because i am lazy


Nah, you're a slowpoke ;)


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 20, 2010)

nooo i wanna be slowbro :C


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

OK., fine, slowbro. Whatever. Something in that line.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 12, 2019)

I duno........I see myself as a snubbull o.o; Kinda!

I can come off as scary due to my temperment from the autism but I really just wanna be cute.

Also sometimes I put on a bit of a tough front, even without meaning. Even though i'm like the girlyest girl ever.

Yeah i'm a Snubbull lol


----------



## haneko (Jan 27, 2020)

There's so many Pokemon that for any personality, there's at least two or three good candidates. My answer to this question varies each time.

Right now... I'm going to go with Cottonee/Whimsicott. It doesn't take things seriously, and plays a support role in battle (causing status effects/chip damage) instead of attacking directly.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 30, 2020)

Gardevoir.
I'm a bit shy, but i'm loyal and a good friend.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd love to be Pikachu. He's the best. I wonder if my personality would match up.... :P I would say i have things in common with Ash's Pikachu, at least. Also I own a Pikachu hat now (i got it around christmas) and i wear it ALL the time.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Apr 1, 2020)

I feel like I'd be a Whismur, because I'm pretty shy and sensitive to noises. Either that or Nosepass, because of favouritism... but you could also argue that Nosepass is pretty shy! And it definitely has a sensitive nose!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 1, 2020)

I haven't found any nosepasses in galar so they must be in hiding. So more evidence nosepass is shy.
Right? RIGGHTT? They're just hiding.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

As well as Pikachu, being a Keldeo would be cool he's a fighting type UNICORN that seeks out battles in the anime, sooo.....xDDDD

I even have a keldeo themed name on my white 2 (keldela). He's one of my top favorite legendaries. _*soooo adorable~<3*_


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 12, 2020)

oh heck dang i'm a shiny keldeo no doubt.


----------

